# Froglet question: Is a 18x18x24 viv too large for grow out?



## RyanTurner (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Dendroboard! 


My five "Fine Spot/Vanishing Jewels/Partricia" Leucomelas tads are almost froglets. My question is if I can put them directly into my 18x18x24 viv, or if it's absolutely necessary to put them into the grow out container first. It doesn't seem to be that great of a size difference between the 10 gallon I was planning on using, and the 18x18x24.

And an obligatory pic of the furthest along froglet. 










Thank you!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I would take the deli cup they are in and tilt it a little so they can hop out. once the are out of the water, you can remove the deli cups. 

Also, I have never heard of a "Fine Spot' Vanishing Jewel' 'Patricia' Leucomelas before. If you don't mind answering, what exactly are they?


----------



## RyanTurner (Jul 5, 2010)

Already have them at an angle so they can climb out, and moss for them as well.  Apparently that is their lineage. The breeder I bought them from (reptiles etcetera) had them labeled as that. Any thoughts on if the 18x18x24 is too large for the froglets? Thanks!


----------



## dort (Jul 10, 2009)

Personally, I like to grow froglets out in a smaller container for at least 2, preferably 3 months first. If you are putting them in an established viv with a springtail population, they can feast on springtails and ignore the larger, vitamin covered fruitflies too easily.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

One advantage to waiting is....

If for some reason your froglets don't survive the first few months (knocks on wood...literally), then you wont have to worry about having to tear down and rebuild your questionably contaminated viv.

But IMO, as long as the conditions and necessities are good and met, it doesn't matter how big it is.

I would think, finding food would be the biggest issue.


----------

